
DOJ files motion to compel Apple to comply with FBI order - jrwoodruff
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/02/19/doj-files-motion-to-compel-apple-to-comply-with-fbi-order.html
======
ThrustVectoring
This is from 19 Feb 2016, by the way. It's not breaking news like it sounds
like.

